# The newest YOU...



## cindilu (Jan 27, 2008)

Okay, we haven't done this for awhile so I thought I would give it another go since there seem to be a lot of new faces in our SINGLETREE. So if you could, please post a recent picture of yourself and a little intro as to who you are, etc. I will bite first. 









I am in the middle of my two favorite girls.


----------



## nehimama (Jun 18, 2005)

Well, here I am with a puppy. And there is my feller, with his granddaughter.


----------



## cindilu (Jan 27, 2008)

We need a love button Mama, so glad to see you are still on here as well.


----------



## nehimama (Jun 18, 2005)

cindilu said:


> We need a love button Mama, so glad to see you are still on here as well.


I wanted to "love" your post. Bah! No "love" button!


----------



## AZSongBird1973 (Jun 10, 2018)

This is the extent of my "selfie" skills.


----------



## AZSongBird1973 (Jun 10, 2018)

My son Hunter and I tagging along on my uncles elk hunt last fall. I always blink in pictures and get caught with my eyes closed.


----------



## Clem (Apr 12, 2016)

I almost posted a picture, but my eyes are too pinned. Maybe later.

By the way, all you girls(I mean that in reference to your girlish looks, not denigrating) are unbearably cute.

I know, that's sexist. But if anybody called me cute, I'd be all over that. So, hope springs eternal, and all that Alexander Pope stuff.


----------



## Kiamichi Kid (Apr 9, 2009)

I'll be watching from the shadows.....


----------



## AZSongBird1973 (Jun 10, 2018)

Kiamichi Kid said:


> I'll be watching from the shadows.....


Don't be a creeper KK!


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Dang bird youll have all the young guys on here (IF THERE R ANY) a drooling lol.


----------



## AZSongBird1973 (Jun 10, 2018)

FarmboyBill said:


> Dang bird youll have all the young guys on here (IF THERE R ANY) a drooling lol.


Thanks Bill....you guys all talk about yourselves like you're Methuselah or something....


----------



## po boy (Jul 12, 2010)

AZSongBird1973 said:


> Thanks Bill....you guys all talk about yourselves like you're Methuselah or something....


I am Methuselah's great grandfather.


----------



## AZSongBird1973 (Jun 10, 2018)

po boy said:


> I am Methuselah's great grandfather.


Good grief!!


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Heck, I think I knew Methuselahs grandpa while in the army lol I got a quarter century on you.


----------



## cindilu (Jan 27, 2008)

Okay Farmboy, KK, Clem and others, show yourselves. Pretty please.


----------



## AZSongBird1973 (Jun 10, 2018)

cindilu said:


> Okay Farmboy, KK, Clem and others, show yourselves. Pretty please.


I second this!


----------



## Kiamichi Kid (Apr 9, 2009)

Ok ladies....this is me attending a special event...Not my usual attire..lol
View attachment 67548


----------



## tcpete (Feb 27, 2003)

Long time lurker.,


----------



## pairofthrees (Apr 28, 2016)

I'll play along


----------



## IndyDave (Jul 17, 2017)

AZSongBird1973 said:


> View attachment 67494
> 
> 
> My son Hunter and I tagging along on my uncles elk hunt last fall. I always blink in pictures and get caught with my eyes closed.


Two nice selfies and then a picture of you carrying honest to goodness iron and not Tupperware...Awesome!


----------



## AZSongBird1973 (Jun 10, 2018)

IndyDave said:


> Two nice selfies and then a picture of you carrying honest to goodness iron and not Tupperware...Awesome!


Thanks Dave!


----------



## Nsoitgoes (Jan 31, 2016)

This was taken last month when Sweetie's best friend's daughter got married.


----------



## cindilu (Jan 27, 2008)

You guys are awesome for playing along, so who is next for pictures?


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly (Aug 13, 2004)




----------



## Kiamichi Kid (Apr 9, 2009)

AZSongBird1973 said:


> Thanks Bill....you guys all talk about yourselves like you're Methuselah or something....


I'm 3 days older than dirt...


----------



## oneraddad (Jul 20, 2010)




----------



## AZSongBird1973 (Jun 10, 2018)

oneraddad said:


>


Burqa??


----------



## AZSongBird1973 (Jun 10, 2018)

cindilu said:


> You guys are awesome for playing along, so who is next for pictures?


Ya...come on all you chickens!!


----------



## AZSongBird1973 (Jun 10, 2018)

oneraddad said:


> It's just my style


You go boy!!


----------



## oneraddad (Jul 20, 2010)

It's just my style


----------



## oneraddad (Jul 20, 2010)

AZSongBird1973 said:


> You go boy!!



Why doesn't it like my photo ?


----------



## Hiro (Feb 14, 2016)

oneraddad said:


>


How do you fit the hookah pipe under that thing?


----------



## oneraddad (Jul 20, 2010)

Hiro said:


> How do you fit the hookah pipe under that thing?



My son made this one year and gave them out for Christmas gifts, I love mine


----------



## AZSongBird1973 (Jun 10, 2018)

oneraddad said:


> Why doesn't it like my photo ?


It??


----------



## oneraddad (Jul 20, 2010)

HT, my photo wouldn't post the first time


----------



## IndyDave (Jul 17, 2017)

AZSongBird1973 said:


> View attachment 67490
> View attachment 67492
> 
> 
> This is the extent of my "selfie" skills.


I also could have added that time seems to have been kinder to you than to me. We are only a couple of months apart but I gave a pretty good crop of gray on the roof!


----------



## M5farm (Jan 14, 2014)

This is a pic of Me and my sunshine. She makes looking at my pic tolerable.


----------



## catsboy (May 14, 2015)

Me and my baby doll.


----------



## AZSongBird1973 (Jun 10, 2018)

M5farm said:


> View attachment 67612
> 
> 
> This is a pic of Me and my sunshine. She makes looking at my pic tolerable.


What a sweet photo!


----------



## AZSongBird1973 (Jun 10, 2018)

IndyDave said:


> I also could have added that time seems to have been kinder to you than to me. We are only a couple of months apart but I gave a pretty good crop of gray on the roof!


I have my share of "glitter" too! My daughter talked me into using a "temporary" hair color for halloween a few years ago. It was supposed to wash out. It didnt. So I've been coloring it dark since...didn't know what else to do...and it's a pain in the neck so I'm just letting it grow out. Kinda looks like a calico cat right now lol! This photo shows my natural hair color...or at least what it was 4 years ago. My daughter's friend was trying to start her own "glamour shots" business in our little home town so this photo is a result of her skills. So don't laugh!!


----------



## IndyDave (Jul 17, 2017)

AZSongBird1973 said:


> I have my share of "glitter" too! My daughter talked me into using a "temporary" hair color for halloween a few years ago. It was supposed to wash out. It didnt. So I've been coloring it dark since...didn't know what else to do...and it's a pain in the neck so I'm just letting it grow out. Kinda looks like a calico cat right now lol! This photo shows my natural hair color...or at least what it was 4 years ago. My daughter's friend was trying to start her own "glamour shots" business in our little home town so this photo is a result of her skills. So don't laugh!!
> View attachment 67622


I don't thing a little "glitter" will diminish anything. How could I laugh at your daughter's friend's work? You look awesome!


----------



## cindilu (Jan 27, 2008)

Loving on these pics, you guys are awesome for playing along. I have to see we have some pretty good looking people here on HT. Included is Oneraddads burka pic, lmao.


----------



## po boy (Jul 12, 2010)

cindilu said:


> Loving on these pics, you guys are awesome for playing along. *I have to see we have some pretty good looking people here on HT. *Included is Oneraddads burka pic, lmao.


Since I won't fit in, I'll pass!


----------



## AZSongBird1973 (Jun 10, 2018)

IndyDave said:


> I don't thing a little "glitter" will diminish anything. How could I laugh at your daughter's friend's work? You look awesome!


Thanks...it was fun...silly, but fun!


----------



## IndyDave (Jul 17, 2017)

AZSongBird1973 said:


> Thanks...it was fun...silly, but fun!


I understand. I wasted too much of my life being too serious!


----------



## Twp.Tom (Dec 29, 2010)

This past spring* Enjoying a Grolsch*


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

heres mine


----------



## AZSongBird1973 (Jun 10, 2018)

IndyDave said:


> I understand. I wasted too much of my life being too serious!


Never to late to let your hair down Dave, especially if it's glittery!


----------



## IndyDave (Jul 17, 2017)

AZSongBird1973 said:


> Never to late to let your hair down Dave, especially if it's glittery!


If someone so awesome says so, it has to be true!


----------



## IndyDave (Jul 17, 2017)

AZSongBird1973 said:


> Never to late to let your hair down Dave, especially if it's glittery!


Ok. I have been hesitant to post until I am at my best, but here I am as seen at the end of a long day:


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Heres a better pic


----------



## Clem (Apr 12, 2016)

here's one of me.





and another


----------



## AZSongBird1973 (Jun 10, 2018)

Twp.Tom said:


> This past spring* Enjoying a Grolsch*
> View attachment 67644
> View attachment 67646


I can't believe that's what spring looks like where you live Tom! There's still a ton of snow on the ground!! I had a grolsch once. Didn't care much for the beer but the bottle it came in was really cool!


----------



## Twp.Tom (Dec 29, 2010)

The weather is great here*. We have been having a severe drought year, along with record warm temps. It has been in the 70's, and low 80's for the past couple of months. I prefer the cooler weather, and looking forward to snow and cooler temps. The snow is usually here until mid- May, and then reappears in October-can't wait!


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Very old pic, around 95. Once upon a time when things were rotten, not just bad, but really rotten, rotten to the core. lol How many U ole geezers remember that song?


----------



## Clem (Apr 12, 2016)

Sir Billahad.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Whatever lol


----------



## AggieChris (May 9, 2015)

Why the heck not...


----------



## Kiamichi Kid (Apr 9, 2009)

Another one.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Ive come to notice, that there are a lot more men in here posting pics then the wimmins, and yall are supposed to be the more photogenic. What gives????????????


----------



## nehimama (Jun 18, 2005)

FarmboyBill said:


> Ive come to notice, that there are a lot more men in here posting pics then the wimmins, and yall are supposed to be the more photogenic. What gives????????????


*sigh* All right, Bill. Here are a few more:


----------



## ShannonR (Nov 28, 2012)

IndyDave said:


> Ok. I have been hesitant to post until I am at my best, but here I am as seen at the end of a long day:
> 
> View attachment 67680


Awwww!!! You're kinda adorable... how did you put it? Easy on the eyes


----------



## roadless (Sep 9, 2006)




----------



## nehimama (Jun 18, 2005)

Roadless, I wish we had a "Love" button here! ^^^


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Yeah, that's what im talkin bout lol


----------



## IndyDave (Jul 17, 2017)

ShannonR said:


> Awwww!!! You're kinda adorable... how did you put it? Easy on the eyes


*Dave blushes*

Thank you very much for the kind thought.

I am a bit proud of myself--I traded up to a smart phone about 3 weeks ago and already managed to post a picture!


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

The picture up top is pretty new me. I dont do photos that often. Here it is larger.


----------



## AggieChris (May 9, 2015)

It was a good weekend on the coast. Friends 2 1/2 yr olds first trip on a paddle board...mine too. Some times it takes a crazy “uncle” to get the boy to do things his dad cant lol. We all had a blast.


----------



## IndyDave (Jul 17, 2017)

mreynolds said:


> The picture up top is pretty new me. I dont do photos that often. Here it is larger.


Nice picture. Who is your sidekick with the gun?


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

IndyDave said:


> Nice picture. Who is your sidekick with the gun?


That's some guy who for some reason won't Hunt birds with me all year long. I can't for the life of me figure out why anyone would not want to do that.


----------



## IndyDave (Jul 17, 2017)

I said I would make an effort to post a more presentable picture...










At least I trimmed my beard!


----------



## ticndig (Sep 7, 2014)




----------



## ShannonR (Nov 28, 2012)




----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

We wanted to see a pic of you, NOT a goats butt LOL


----------



## 4tu (Jul 24, 2018)

my last 2 photos were 10 years apart -- drivers licenses photos, been told I look like Waylon Jennings without the wail or guitar.


----------



## Grey Mare (Jun 28, 2013)

Just before I went out and hit the metal plate 300 yards....


----------



## jandersen (Jul 11, 2011)

I suppose it's been a few years since I've shown my face around here.


----------



## 4tu (Jul 24, 2018)

jandersen said:


> I suppose it's been a few years since I've shown my face around here.


good face, has character.


----------



## Oregon1986 (Apr 25, 2017)

jandersen said:


> I suppose it's been a few years since I've shown my face around here.


That a tattoo on your neck?


----------



## jandersen (Jul 11, 2011)

Indeed


----------



## Oregon1986 (Apr 25, 2017)

jandersen said:


> Indeed


Very nice


----------



## jandersen (Jul 11, 2011)

The other side


----------



## Oregon1986 (Apr 25, 2017)

jandersen said:


> The other side


I like. How bad did those hurt? I am getting some work done here soon,the start of a sleeve. As of right now I only have one tat


----------



## jandersen (Jul 11, 2011)

Oregon1986 said:


> Very nice


Thank you. I digem.


----------



## jandersen (Jul 11, 2011)

Oregon1986 said:


> I like. How bad did those hurt? I am getting some work done here soon,the start of a sleeve. As of right now I only have one tat


Um, they weren't as bad as you would think. Parts of my arms were deflated worse. What are you gonna get on your sleeve?


----------



## Oregon1986 (Apr 25, 2017)

jandersen said:


> Um, they weren't as bad as you would think. Parts of my arms were deflated worse. What are you gonna get on your sleeve?


I'm starting with something similar to this,making few changes


----------



## jandersen (Jul 11, 2011)

Hmm, that's not a sleeve... I like it!


----------



## Oregon1986 (Apr 25, 2017)

jandersen said:


> Hmm, that's not a sleeve... I like it!


Well durrr,lol. It will be shrunk down to fit on my arm


----------



## jandersen (Jul 11, 2011)

Nice, I like that. Be picky when it comes to finding an artist.


----------



## Oregon1986 (Apr 25, 2017)

jandersen said:


> Nice, I like that. Be picky when it comes to finding an artist.


Oh I plan to be,too many bad artists out there and I don't want sloppy job on my body forever


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

It amazes me that people put masterpieces of art like that one, and other stuff in places where they never can see it.


----------



## jandersen (Jul 11, 2011)

Oregon1986 said:


> Oh I plan to be,too many bad artists out there and I don't want sloppy job on my body forever


That's a fact.


FarmboyBill said:


> It amazes me that people put masterpieces of art like that one, and other stuff in places where they never can see it.


That's true. I'm guilty though... I have a portrait of my parents on my ribs. Its probably one of my nicest pieces


----------



## Oregon1986 (Apr 25, 2017)

jandersen said:


> That's a fact.
> 
> That's true. I'm guilty though... I have a portrait of my parents on my ribs. Its probably one of my nicest pieces


How many total do you have?


----------



## jandersen (Jul 11, 2011)

Oregon1986 said:


> How many total do you have?


I've got no idea...


----------



## Oregon1986 (Apr 25, 2017)

jandersen said:


> I've got no idea...


Wow,lol. That is a lot


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Oregon1986 said:


> I don't want sloppy job on my body forever


Apply that thought to your "surgery in Mexico" thread


----------



## Oregon1986 (Apr 25, 2017)

Bearfootfarm said:


> Apply that thought to your "surgery in Mexico" thread


Trust me it is a concern of mine on quality. I know my aunt's boobs turned out good but there is no guarantee my surgery will be the same. Of course there is no guarantee here in the United States either


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Oregon1986 said:


> I know my aunt's boobs turned out good


Not that I doubt your word, but........


----------



## jandersen (Jul 11, 2011)

Oregon1986 said:


> Wow,lol. That is a lot


Yeah, I have a few.


----------



## Oregon1986 (Apr 25, 2017)

Bearfootfarm said:


> Not that I doubt your word, but........
> View attachment 68918


LMAO you are naughty


----------



## jandersen (Jul 11, 2011)

Bearfootfarm said:


> Not that I doubt your word, but........
> View attachment 68918


Bahahaha


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Oregon1986 said:


> LMAO you are naughty


I've heard that before, so there may be some truth to it.


----------



## Oregon1986 (Apr 25, 2017)

Bearfootfarm said:


> I've heard that before, so there may be some truth to it.


Lol


----------



## Oregon1986 (Apr 25, 2017)

Bearfootfarm said:


> I've heard that before, so there may be some truth to it.


Better to be naughty than boring


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Oregon1986 said:


> Better to be naughty than boring


See?
I knew you were wise.


----------

